# Smoker turned off while doing a brisket



## WarPigAlpha (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey there, I was wondering if someone could give me an opinion on this. I started smoking a 6 lb brisket last night at 11pm at 180 degrees. Woke up at 630, wrapped it in butcher's paper and turned it up to 225 degrees. I came left my house for an hour and a half, came back and had a pellet jam somehow. I cleaned everything out, fired it back up and put the brisket back on at 250 degrees. When I put the Brisket back on the traeger it was at 139 degrees. Do I toss this or would it be safe enough to eat?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2020)

You are fine to proceed. The surface and IT went over 140 and all active bacteria were killed...JJ


----------

